# Passt Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf Ga-P35-DS3



## McGumble (21. März 2012)

Hallo leute!

Wie der Name des Themas schon sagt interessiert mich ob der Thermalright HR-02 Macho auf das GA-P35-DS3 passt. Das Gehäuse ist ein Antec P182 V3 und sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

Danke schon mal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Murphy (21. März 2012)

Ja, passt.
Das Mainboard hat einen Socket 775 und der Macho passt auch auf 775.


----------



## McGumble (21. März 2012)

ich meinte eigentlich ob der kühler vom platz her auf das board passt. der is nicht von thermalright getestet.
dass der kühler vom sockel her passt wusste ich.

hab mich bissl schlecht ausgedückt.
sorry!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2012)

Ich hatte zwar bisher überwiegend die Xigmatek HDT 1283 / 84 drauf, aber es war dort auch kein Bauteil im Weg. Selbst der RAM dürfte passen da der Kühler genügend Abstand bietet und der Lüfter sich verschieben läßt


----------



## McGumble (22. März 2012)

Super!
Danke!


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Ich habe das GA P55 UD2 mit einem Intel i5-750.
Bei der Kompatibilitätsliste steht das er in Ordnung geht, aber mit folgender Einschränkung: Used second PCI e Slot when you installed HR-02
Was bedeutued das für mich=?


----------



## McGumble (23. März 2012)

Bedeutet , dass du nicht alle PCI-E-Steckplätze nutzen kannst! Wenn du mehr als zwei GraKA's oder ne extra Soundkarte verbaut hast wirst du wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen!


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Ich dachte PCi e heisst grafikkarte? ich glaub ich peil das nicht xD


----------



## dmxforever (23. März 2012)

McGumble schrieb:


> Bedeutet , dass du nicht alle RAM-Steckplätze nutzen kannst! Wenn du mehr als zwei Riegel verbaut hast wirst du wahrscheinlich Probleme bekommen!


 Ähmm....nein. Laut dieser Einschränkung musst du die Grafikkarte in den 2ten PCIe-Slot stecken.


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Das wäre ja total fail 
Also ist dieser Kühler schon mal inkompatibel=?


----------



## lunar19 (23. März 2012)

Flightx schrieb:


> Das wäre ja total fail
> Also ist dieser Kühler schon mal inkompatibel=?


 
Na ja, dadurch, dass der Kühler zu groß ist, funktioniert das mit dem oberen Slot nicht. Der zweite Slot könnte jedoch auch Probleme bereiten, dass das Board Micro-ATX ist und der Slot relativ nah an den anderen Anschlüssen ist. Und der zweite Slot hat glaub ich (bzw Geizhals) nur 4x elektrisch...also kompatibel: ja, aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2012)

der kühler ist doch exentrisch, den kann ich doch auch so hindrehen das er den pcie slot nicht versperrt.
dann bläst er halt die warme luft halt nach oben statt nach hinten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

Nö der Kühler paßt so nicht auf das Board:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dort auf dem Bild sitzt ein PeG 1x Slot oberhalb der Grafikkarte


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Wenn ich den Mugen 2 rev B nehme klappts dann=?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

So sieht es mit einem Mugen 3 aus, auch nicht wirklich berauschend:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Also kann ich das Kapitel CPU Kühler begraben?

Oder würde es gehen mit dem mugen 2?


----------



## Abductee (23. März 2012)

warum nicht nach oben drehen?


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Also wäre es mit dem Mugen 2 durchaus möglich?

Wollte den heute zusammen mit ein paar anderen Komponenten bestellen deswegen hab ich bissl Zeitdruck xD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

Bei Intel kann man den Kühler drehen nach belieben da die Bohrungen quadratisch sind. Wenn du quasi nicht oder nur wenig übertaktest könnte auch ein EKL Alpenföhn Sella reichen


----------



## Flightx (23. März 2012)

Ich hab ja nen i5-750 und wollte den auf 3,8 ghz übertakten für die neue gtx 570 geht das in ordnung mit diesen komponenten?
Würde gerne bei dem Mugen 2 bleiben, da der bei alternate verfügbar ist.
Ist er also ok oder für mein GA P55M UD2 völlig ungeeignet


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2012)

Probiere den Mugen aus ( II Rev. B oder Mugen III ), einen Tipp hatte ich schon gegeben. Es sollte eigendlich zusammen laufen


----------

